# 100.00 us -> gpu



## bpgt64 (Jul 27, 2010)

My little brother killed the fan on his ATI X1650, He's using a Box fan and an open case to play WoW, I applaud his effort, our mother loathes it.  Was gonna send him an upgrade as he just helped me move apartments.  Whats the best bang for the buck, sub 100 bucks?

Prefer to order from Newegg, the gpu can't suck tooo much power, as it's going in an AMD X64 3800 X2, with a stock PSU from HP(300W ish).

Also, PCI-E 2.0 please.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 27, 2010)

No 6 pin needed, has HDMI too. Would be good for wow.

Palit NE39800TFHD52 GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh shit he did say on a little PSU.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jul 27, 2010)

shevanel said:


> No 6 pin needed
> 
> Palit NE39800TFHD52 GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit ...



Might have a winner....9800GT  should mangle WoW...He's playing at like 1024x768...


----------



## shevanel (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah if he has a 6 pin then the 1gb 250 is better


----------



## adj408 (Jul 29, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Might have a winner....9800GT  should mangle WoW...He's playing at like 1024x768...



This is a good choice!


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.frys.com/product/5806463

49.99 after rebate


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 29, 2010)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> http://www.frys.com/product/5806463
> 
> 49.99 after rebate



Rebate completely gone after tomarwow.

can you mail it that fast :O!


----------



## zithe (Jul 29, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Rebate completely gone after tomarwow.
> 
> can you mail it that fast :O!



It still works. You have to give them your invoice number which would give the date the item was ordered.

9800gt should run the game maxed minus shadows just fine.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 29, 2010)

damn to bad I was going to point you in the direction of my sale thread, GTX260 for $100 cant be beaten fo sho


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 29, 2010)

No way his PSU could handle that card tho.


----------



## zithe (Jul 29, 2010)

I found a refurbished 8800gts 320 for 43 http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## shevanel (Jul 29, 2010)

zithe said:


> I found a refurbished 8800gts 320 for 43 http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20



remember, he is using the stock hp 300w psu.


----------



## joeyck (Jul 29, 2010)

go with the 9800GT man... that thing will rape WoW especially at the resolution? god dam...

How ever... this would be a tad better 

XFX GT240XYAFC GeForce GT 240 512MB 128-bit DDR3 P...

GT240... pretty much a 9800GT but a lot more efficent would do ur bro a lot of good  none the less the 9800GT posted above will do good as well ur choice now


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 29, 2010)

joeyck said:


> go with the 9800GT man... that thing will rape WoW especially at the resolution? god dam...
> 
> How ever... this would be a tad better
> 
> ...



If you're idea that the GT 240 is better than the 9800GT is based based on power consumption alone then you're right, it draws a little bit less.  However, the 9800GT wins hands down in performance numbers.


----------



## joeyck (Jul 29, 2010)

in the defence of the GT240... we r getting cheapest the GT240... if u want to get 99$ gt 240 then it would win over the 9800 due to faster clocks... GIGABYTE GV-N240OC-1GI GeForce GT 240 1GB 128-bit ...


but its WoW ... a 9800GT and up would be over kill


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 29, 2010)

That's good and all.... but still wrong.  9800GT still faster.  Just take a look at the reviews by W1zzard  http://techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GT_240_Sonic/7.html  Check out the 1920x1200 resolution graph  9800GT pulls 56.3 FPS  Now go to the overclocking section of the review where this GT 240 pulls some of the fastest overclocks on that model.  It still only gets 44.8 FPS so even stupid oc'd it still losses to stock 9800GT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2010)

@bpgt64

What's max res will be gaming at? Even with that asked I am going out on a limb here with saying you should look into a HD5670.

@jamborhgini313

That ain't going to happen. Power supply wouldn't want any part of that card.

@Beer

Either case, i know I wouldn't be gaming at 19x12 with either card


----------



## joeyck (Jul 29, 2010)

"He's playing at like 1024x768"

i play at 1368 x 7 something COD at 450FPS if i wanted lol 

but for WoW a 9500 would be over kill lol


----------



## IronRuler (Jul 29, 2010)

HP's OEM psu's aren't complete shit. I installed an HD4850 on my uncles and it has been running no problems for five or six months. If you can find a GTS 250/HD4850 I think that is the best card you can run safely on that psu.


----------



## IronRuler (Jul 29, 2010)

SAPPHIRE 100245DDR5L Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit ...

Palit NE3TS25EFHD02 GeForce GTS 250 E-Green 1GB 25...

The GTS 250 is slightly faster because of the 1Gb memory and clocks.

If you want to spend less:

PowerColor AX4670 1GBK3-PH Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-...


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Beer
> 
> Either case, i know I wouldn't be gaming at 19x12 with either card



Yeah I know it was a little off topic but it's the only resolution W1zz gives in his overclocked section anymore so I had to use it to compare.  In reality most of the cards mentioned here should work just fine at 1024x768.


----------



## zithe (Jul 29, 2010)

joeyck said:


> "He's playing at like 1024x768"
> 
> i play at 1368 x 7 something COD at 450FPS if i wanted lol
> 
> but for WoW a 9500 would be over kill lol



lmfao no not at all. Once you start raiding, nothing is overkill.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd also suggest the 5670 as you also get DX11 with it fwiw.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 31, 2010)

stick a 80 or 92mm fan on it and call it a day


----------



## caoder (Aug 2, 2010)

ASUS EAH4870/2DI/1GD5 Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit G... just posted up on newegg  great price for new 1gb model too

oopsies forgot no psu plugs .. otherwise 90 bucks for a brand new 4870 is a steal


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

Go for 9600GT/ 9800GT/ HD 4770/ HD4850/ HD5670.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 2, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Go for 9600GT/ 9800GT/ HD 4770/ HD5750/ HD5670.


(based on power draw replaced 4850 with 5750)

I agree, those cards will suit the psu and offer a great amount of performance for the res. Plus all of them have great power consumption. 

but at 88w peak power draw the 9800gt is a nice steal at 50$ on the egg. The psu should handle it but if you are concerned the 5670 has a ridiculously low power draw at 54w peak. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Axle/GeForce_GTX_460_768_MB/29.html


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> (based on power draw replaced 4850 with 5750)



Totally! 5750 is one great card which will run perfectly on a 300W.(I'm running one myself on a 300W  lol ) But i didn't include it because the OP had asked for something in $100 price range or else i would have included it for sure.


----------

